# Precipitating Pure Gold With PLANT FOOD Copperas - VIDEO



## kadriver (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's another video where I try to dissolve 1.5 troy ounces of gold with hydrochloric acid and bleach only.

Then I use COPPERAS (ferrous sulfate) to precipitate the pure gold from the solution:

https://youtu.be/INepHVLGefk

Thanks!

kadriver


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 21, 2016)

Dissolving large chunks of gold with HCl and chlorine is my idea of slow torture. Dumping large amounts of bleach into HCl as you did at the end is not helping, the liquid can only hold a certain amount of gas dissolved, anything else is wasted, especially if the temperature is high.

Is there any attacks on the metals around your stock pot? Bubbling air into a hydrochloric acid soup will push out some acidic fumes and I couldn't spot any ventilation close to it.

Göran


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Dec 21, 2016)

kadriver said:


> Here's another video where I try to dissolve 1.5 troy ounces of gold with hydrochloric acid and bleach only.
> 
> Then I use COPPERAS (ferrous sulfate) to precipitate the pure gold from the solution:
> 
> ...


Nice work Sir [emoji3] 

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kadriver (Dec 22, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend that anyone use bleach and HCl to dissolve that much gold. I only did it to show that it can be done. I had never done it before and that is why I called it an experiment. I made it up as I went.

I'll bet that a slow, cold leach would have been better since chlorine is a gas and the heat served to drive it away from the solution.

The stock pot is under my fume hood and the fume hood is never turned off - it runs 24/7. There is a constant negative pressure in my shop all the times. But there are some acidic fumes that get on to the metal surfaces - no matter how hard I try to prevent it from happening.

Thank you for looking.

kadriver


----------

